# Sreamfest Halloween Convention



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

Has any body been to this convention in Orlando, Fla.? I saw the web site it and it looks great. 
Here's the link:http://www.spookyempire.com/
Let me know what you all think about it. I was thinking of maybe going to it in October 19th - 21st.


----------

